# plaese look at this airbrush paintings and give me your feed back thank you



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## April Moon (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow that is freaking awesome.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

thank you april i wish i had done it on a cavas but its hard to tell it was on a t-shirt after i framed it


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

Very creative, LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!

You can airbrush on just about anything depending on the kind of paint you use. 

You have a great deal of talent.Do you have any other work you can show us? I would LOVE to see more from you.

Karen


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks Karen i have a couple on my home page but i just started about a month ago but i am practicing and will put out all the newest works up as soon as i get it done, the girl thats getting her lips tattooed painting is the newest one i did but thank you for taking a look at the art work


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried airbrushing many years ago, but didn't get into it too far. Wish I would have kept up with it. 

I would like to suggest maybe taking some classes or purchase some instructional videos. It's amazing how much a little instruction will help. You can learn some very important tips and techniques and the struggle of teaching yourself will not be as difficult. 

There are many talented airbrush artists out there with instructional videos. Check them out, you will be amazed at how much they can help you.

Best of luck to you in your artistic journey.

Karen


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks karen i did get a couple videos and you are right they do show you a lot of little tricks that make a painting look so good. you should try to get into airbrushing again i have only had been airbrushing about a month when i did that. the thing that turned me on to painting with an airbrush is how big you can paint with it, i love to paint big its a lot of fun. try to pick up the brush again its a great time.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

I doubt that I'll airbrush again, but who knows in the next few years. I forgot how to do it now.

The needle sizes determine the detail and spray. Funny how you can acheive a single hair or large canvas area with the same gun.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah the needle and the tip combo and depending on the brush they have a lot of adjustment.i dont change out the needle as often as i should i adjust and adapt most of the time. one thing, its tiny compared to a spray can


----------

